# Macronutrient + Fluorish Excel



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

So I am trying to mix my own ferts for the EI Method. 
I read here that Flourish Excel can be added to the Micronutrient mix to inhibit mould and fungal growth.

So, following the formula based on this sticky here: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12269

I will be mixing 26.8 g of CSM+B with 1 Liter of Distilled Water. How many ml or teaspoon of Excel should I add to it?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Found using search in < 5 minutes:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=109453#11


----------

